# Software Update für SDA? Wer weiß was?



## Amr0d (24. März 2005)

Ich besitze eins dieser tollen Smartphones von T-Mobile und zwar einen SDA, die normale Edition. Meine Freundin hat die Music Edition und sie hat den tollen Vorteil das sie auch über Bluetooth Dateien senden kann, ich hingegen kann sie nur empfangen das sich laut T-Mobile die Bluetooth Profile der ganzen Handys Unterscheiden und diese Funktion im SDA von vornherrein deaktiviert wurde. Aber ich solle auf ein Software Update warten. Nur leider kann man mir keinen Termin dafür nennen und ob ich dann auch endlich über Bluetooth senden kann. Vielleicht wisst ihr ja genaueres oder könnt mir mit dritt Software weiterhelfen anstatt einem Update.

Gruß

Philipp


----------



## Teddyböhr (17. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Derzeitig ist von einem Software Update offiziell noch nicht bekannt! Intern wird etwas von einem SW update für den SDA business gemunkelt, ob da was wahres dran ist.....! 

Also, wegen deinem SDA schau am besten mal bei http://www.sda-forum.de rein! Da bin ich auch vertreten unter dem Nick "Raven"! Dort werden wirklich alle fragen geklärt! Reg Tweaks usw...


MFG
Teddyböhr


----------

